# Harold and Kumar 2



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

so did anyone see it today


discuss


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 25, 2008)

i think there already a thread on it...did it comeout today?


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> i think there already a thread on it...did it comeout today?



I searched and couldn't find one and yes it came out today, I went and saw it 4 hrs ago


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

Most underrated movie of alltime. It is by far the funniest movie ever. So how is part 2? Please tell me it lives up to part one.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Most underrated movie of alltime. It is by far the funniest movie ever. So how is part 2? Please tell me it lives up to part one.



go see it, you'll laugh non stop, of course I look forward to the dvd's unrated version


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 25, 2008)

^OMG im so happy. I was scared that it would suck, like most sequels do. OMG i cant wait


----------



## Noah (Apr 25, 2008)

Harold & Kumar is probably my favorite comedy of all time. The only thing that even comes close is The Great Outdoors, but that's beside the point.

I really didn't expect it to live up to the original, but it came pretty close. Even the rehashes of other jokes (Kumar's dream, freaky hillbilly w/hot wife, etc..) were done really well. The only thing I didn't really like was that the comedy wasn't as subtle as it was in the first movie. A lot of the best jokes in the first movie were multi-layered jokes that were funny because of the writing. They kinda run a few of them into the ground (the Baby Ruth comment would've been 100x funnier if it didn't get explained). 

But it's still hilarious. Maybe I'll just have to watch it a few times to catch the deeper jokes inside the sight gags.

But still. Seriously. Go see it if you liked the original.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 25, 2008)

Noah said:


> Harold & Kumar is probably my favorite comedy of all time. The only thing that even comes close is The Great Outdoors, but that's beside the point.
> 
> I really didn't expect it to live up to the original, but it came pretty close. Even the rehashes of other jokes (Kumar's dream, freaky hillbilly w/hot wife, etc..) were done really well. The only thing I didn't really like was that the comedy wasn't as subtle as it was in the first movie. A lot of the best jokes in the first movie were multi-layered jokes that were funny because of the writing. They kinda run a few of them into the ground (the Baby Ruth comment would've been 100x funnier if it didn't get explained).
> 
> ...



The Great Outdoors, now that's one I haven't seen in the long time


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 26, 2008)

Naw, the only one that comes close is Superbad. Superbad came really close, but didn't quit touch the epicness of Harold and Kumar. I watched Superbad high, omfg snot was like flying out of my nose the whole movie.

Oh and is there gonna be a part three? Or was it a significant ending?


----------



## Noah (Apr 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Naw, the only one that comes close is Superbad. Superbad came really close, but didn't quit touch the epicness of Harold and Kumar. I watched Superbad high, omfg snot was like flying out of my nose the whole movie.
> 
> Oh and is there gonna be a part three? Or was it a significant ending?



When you've gone to school for this kind of stuff, you can actually see the genius behind things as they happen. It's just like any art of science. Superbad was hilarious, but it wasn't nearly as well written as the older comedies.

Anyway. The ending. It's a pretty concise ending, but stick around after the credits. There may or may not be a third movie.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> Naw, the only one that comes close is Superbad. Superbad came really close, but didn't quit touch the epicness of Harold and Kumar. I watched Superbad high, omfg snot was like flying out of my nose the whole movie.
> 
> Oh and is there gonna be a part three? Or was it a significant ending?



have you seen the unrated extended version


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Apr 26, 2008)

^I have no idea. I just remeber a typical "nerds get the hawt girls in the end" Ending.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 26, 2008)

Dragon said:


> ^I have no idea. I just remeber a typical "nerds get the hawt girls in the end" Ending.



go see the unrated extended version


----------



## Snow (Apr 26, 2008)

I more or less hate pirating movies still being shown in the theater, but I want to see this ASAP.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 26, 2008)

Snow said:


> I more or less hate pirating movies still being shown in the theater, but I want to see this ASAP.



don't make me slap your bitch ass, get out there and see it right freaking now


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 26, 2008)

Probably go see it later tonight, from what I heard so far it's pretty good.


----------



## colours (Apr 26, 2008)

God, I want to see this so hard.


----------



## ez (Apr 26, 2008)

I saw this last night, and it was very funny. They really played around with a lot of stereotypes.


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Apr 26, 2008)

omg, im ddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyying to see this!

one of my fav comedies T_T... lol kinda relates to me because im east asian and my best friend is asian X_X... i hate it when my cousins ask me 'wheres kumar' ><....

but damn, the trailer is awesome i hope that those werent all the funny bits from the film... like what happened to simpsons movie, it took the best bits out before showing it in the cinema, thus making the film boring to watch 8S.......

actor who plays kumar gained weight 8_D.... <--- random


----------



## Rukia (Apr 26, 2008)

ezxx said:


> I saw this last night, and it was very funny. They really played around with a lot of stereotypes.


lol, that Secretary/agent dude is the reason for that.

It was funny.  They actually made George Bush likeable.  I'm really worried about NPH though.  What was his fate?!

Not quite as good as the original...but the sequel's never are.


----------



## Noah (Apr 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> lol, that Secretary/agent dude is the reason for that.
> 
> It was funny.  They actually made George Bush likeable.  I'm really worried about NPH though.  What was his fate?!
> 
> Not quite as good as the original...but the sequel's never are.




*Spoiler*: __ 



You must not have sat through the credits. At the end there's a quick scene of him getting up and bitching about it.

When The Douche (the groom-to-be) mentioned taking Vanessa to Dr. Harris, I was all "omg! Doogie is immortal!" I kinda turned out to be right too.


----------



## Roy (Apr 26, 2008)

The previews make the movie looks pretty gay =/...but ill check it out so ill give my opinion after I see it


----------



## ez (Apr 26, 2008)

Rukia said:


> lol, that Secretary/agent dude is the reason for that.
> 
> It was funny.  They actually made George Bush likeable.  I'm really worried about NPH though.  What was his fate?!
> 
> Not quite as good as the original...but the sequel's never are.




*Spoiler*: _NPH's fate_ 



Heh..you should have stayed after the credits

NPH gets up and says "Mother fucker" very slowly and painfully.




And, i agree that GWB was very likable. The guy they got to play that part did Bush's mannerisms perfectly, and he had the speech down as well. The most random thing in the movie is probably the son of the inbred couple.


----------



## maximilyan (Apr 26, 2008)

I havnt seen it yet, but i really enjoyed the first one, so i'll probably be going to see this one when its out here in the UK.


----------



## CalRahhh (Apr 26, 2008)

New Harold and Kumar?

where?!?!?


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Just seen it, pretty good movie IMO. Maybe not as good as the original, but I'm not sure...I'll have to watch it again when it comes out on DVD.


----------



## Halo (Apr 27, 2008)

Can't wait to see this film. I loved the first one and the previews seemed pretty good. The reviews overall said it wasn't as good, but still funny. I'll watch it regardless.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Apr 27, 2008)

Just saw this movie a couple hours ago.  My favorite part was when they showed Harold & Kumar's past selves and the scene after the credits with NPH.



Rukia said:


> It was funny.  They actually made George Bush likeable.  I'm really worried about NPH though.  What was his fate?!
> 
> Not quite as good as the original...but the sequel's never are.



Yeah, agreed that the movie made Bush likeable.

Yeah, I liked the first one better but this movie was pretty funny.  Can't wait for the Unrated Director's Cut DVD of this movie to come out.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

I didn't expect to see so much Bush in this movie...and I'm not talking about the president. But hey, I'm not complaining...except when their friend pulled it out lol.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> I didn't expect to see so much Bush in this movie...and I'm not talking about the president. But hey, I'm not complaining...except when their friend pulled it out lol.



when Raj got out of the spa, that was just wrong


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

^Agreed.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> ^Agreed.



omg it's looks like bin ladens beard


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 27, 2008)

Sean Connery said:


> omg it's looks like bin ladens beard



 Yeah, that part was hilarious.

The whole theater broke out laughing in the scene where one of the black guys kept asking for Kool-Aid and when the cop was pouring out the Grape Pop.


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 27, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, that part was hilarious.
> 
> The whole theater broke out laughing in the scene where one of the black guys kept asking for Kool-Aid and when the cop was pouring out the Grape Pop.



yeah that was fucking awesome, I was waiting for that dick from homeland security to bust out the fried chicken


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

I loved this movie.  I feel that it was better than the first one.  They didn't play it safe either, they went balls to the walls with everything.

The only bad thing was the Rednecks kid, and Raj.  Both were equally disturbing.



Violent-nin said:


> Yeah, that part was hilarious.
> 
> The whole theater broke out laughing in the scene where one of the black guys kept asking for Kool-Aid and when the cop was pouring out the Grape Pop.


LOL then there was another that said, "Yo Man that's racist" When he pulled it out.  

Whoever came up with random background chatter was a genius.

Oh Almost forgot about 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goth Harold.


  That was crazy


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> I loved this movie.  I feel that it was better than the first one.  They didn't play it safe either, they went balls to the walls with everything.
> 
> The only bad thing was the Rednecks kid, and Raj.  Both were equally disturbing.



dude it looks like Bin Ladens Beard


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

That was seriously disgusting.  No wonder he had a crab problem


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> That was seriously disgusting.  No wonder he had a crab problem



you have to admit, it was pretty funny


----------



## Hellion (Apr 28, 2008)

It was, especially since it looked like his cock was stuck in a web. lol


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 28, 2008)

Kaze said:


> It was, especially since it looked like his cock was stuck in a web. lol



if I had a screen shot of that, just imagine what you can do with photoshop


----------



## Outlandish (Apr 29, 2008)

When does this come out in the UK


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 29, 2008)

Makenshi said:


> When does this come out in the UK



did you check there official web site


----------



## Shock Therapy (Apr 29, 2008)

3rd or fourth best stoner duo of all time. 1st in my opinion is cheech and chong


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 30, 2008)

rawrawraw said:


> 3rd or fourth best stoner duo of all time. 1st in my opinion is cheech and chong



up in smoke was the best one they ever did


----------



## Keyser S?ze (Apr 30, 2008)

wow, this movie was absolutely hilarious. I mean, my high wore off near the beginning of the movie, but man, i was laughing so hard. It was one of the most outrageous movies i've ever seen, yet so funny. My theatre was packed to the seats at the very front, it was nuts.

I love how they made fun of so many different races and cultures. 

"he's speaking in a dialect i don't know"

"ask him if he's got some kool-aid in there" 

lol, pure gold. and emo harold was fucking awesome.


----------



## Parallax (Apr 30, 2008)

man I really need to see this movie.  sadly I won't be able to see it this weekend since I'm already going to go and see Iron Man


----------



## Sean Connery (Apr 30, 2008)

Elijah Snow said:


> man I really need to see this movie.  sadly I won't be able to see it this weekend since I'm already going to go and see Iron Man



go see it after Iron Man


----------



## plox (May 3, 2008)

yo what happend at the end credits with NPH?
i didnt see it


----------



## Sean Connery (May 4, 2008)

plox said:


> yo what happend at the end credits with NPH?
> i didnt see it



we can't discuss it here yet


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 4, 2008)

Epic movie


----------



## plox (May 4, 2008)

why cant we?

wanna pm me the response then?


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

plox said:


> why cant we?
> 
> wanna pm me the response then?



for the fact not everyone has seen it, plus if you mention it it ruins it for everyone


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (May 5, 2008)

Excellent movie. Loved the grape juice scene with the kool-aid comment in the backround. I fell of my seat laughing so hard. Apparantly something happened in the end after the credits. I missed it, but found out what it was. I wish i had seen it


----------



## Sean Connery (May 5, 2008)

Bathroom_Mop said:


> Excellent movie. Loved the grape juice scene with the kool-aid comment in the backround. I fell of my seat laughing so hard. Apparantly something happened in the end after the credits. I missed it, but found out what it was. I wish i had seen it



I was waiting to see if someone was gonna bust out the fried chicken


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 4, 2008)

Saw this today
I LOOOOVE IT


----------



## LiveFire (Jun 5, 2008)

Seen it, damn hilarious, and better than the first. The redhead was so


----------

